# F30 underseat bass problem



## Bedek (Jan 21, 2018)

Hy guys

I have F30 for 2 years now and since I have bought it it always seemed that the sound does not have as much bass in it. I have a friend with the same car . We do not have Harmans speakers just stock ones... The bass in his car is much more active. When i put my hand under seat it seems that neither left or right bass is working ( non vibrations come from there only from door speakers).

How can I tell to be sure that bass doesnt work? Easisest way open the covers and look directly or there is some other easier way?

If it turns out that the bass speakers are dead can I purchase just HK bass and plug and play it or they need some amplifier ? I have NBT retrofited unit and the bass wasnt there even with the stock radio ( small display).


----------



## Ziggy328xi (Sep 27, 2018)

if your replacing the subs your better off buying some aftermarket plug and play options like from bavaudio or matchup7 etc dont think HK option will work different ohm rating


----------



## [email protected]_Audio (Oct 1, 2012)

Get yourself some low frequency test tones (you can download from our website here: Test CD Lite.

Fade all the way to the front and left, and play a 50Hz or 60Hz tone on repeat. Get your ear down near the front left underseat woofer. If it is working it should be obvious. Repeat for the right.

Are the Bass tone controls set to the same level in both vehicles? Also, outside the US there are two levels of audio system below the h/k - the standard base 6-speaker, and the 10-speaker HIFI. Are you sure you both have the same factory systems?


----------

